# The new Sata Jet RP gun



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Anybody tied it? How's it compare to the Sata Jet 2000? Anygood/bad things I need to know before buying the Sata Jet RP? I'm seriously looking into picking one up.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

sata rp best clear gun on the market guarranteed i prefer the digital 2 its a little lighter


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 6 2006, 01:28 PM~4788038
> *Anybody tied it? How's it compare to the Sata Jet 2000? Anygood/bad things I need to know before buying the Sata Jet RP? I'm seriously looking into picking one up.
> *



its works good..has a nice fan when shooting clear! its a plus! but its all in the painter...  a million doller gun is not going to give you a good job if the painter don't know how to adjust his gun..its a good gun though


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

It is bar none the badest clear gun out, and it will shoot the hell out of some candy too.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

that is true as well here is a pic of mandarin candy shot through mine


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 6 2006, 04:09 PM~4790121
> *its works good..has a nice fan when shooting clear! its a plus! but its all in the painter...   a million doller gun is not going to give you a good job if the painter don't know how to adjust his gun..its a good gun though
> *


 :uh: Didn't you say something similar last time I asked about a Sata 2000? Bro,* I can paint*, I'm looking for a gun to paint with. If I didn't know how to paint, I wouldn't be looking for this quality gun, I'd have my ass at Harbor Freight Tools picking up one of them $50 primer guns. 


On a different note, how does that RP do with base coats? I'm looking for something with great automization (sp?) and nice fan as well. And see how it compares to the Sata 2000.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

super wide fan great atomization awesome with bases as well just uses a little more material since its a high pressure gun but is capable if you have the skills to lay a near perfect finish in fact when i cut and buff now all i use is 2000grit paper i dont have to start with 1000grit and work my way up anymore


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

i got one use it alot i love it ive sprayed several and its my fav by far


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 6 2006, 08:22 PM~4791055
> *:uh: Didn't you say something similar last time I asked about a Sata 2000? Bro, I can paint, I'm looking for a gun to paint with. If I didn't know how to paint, I wouldn't be looking for this quality gun, I'd have my ass at Harbor Freight Tools picking up one of them $50 primer guns.
> On a different note, how does that RP do with base coats? I'm looking for something with great automization (sp?) and nice fan as well. And see how it compares to the Sata 2000.
> *



i never said you can't paint...i'm thinking you do cause you looking at one of the best guns if not the best on the market..we got a harbor freight gun at the shop and, once you use the SATA..its going to make a HUGE diffrence in the outcome of your work...ITS LIKE MAJIC  the harbor freight gun is good for flake..thats what we use it for...don't take it wrong but the comment I made is for the person i was waiting for to say that the gun is not all that.. my bad if you took it wrong :biggrin: but for base it works good but i would use a gun with that quality for clears and kandys only....what are you looking at paying for it? i might be able to get it cheaper for you..


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

how much a gun like that run? and where can I score one?


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I scored an IWATA W/400 on ebay for $298. Several people believe it to be equal or better than the SATA RP, but that could be argued. I've heard its only maybe 75% as rugged as a SATA also, but I don't care about that, I'll probably be treating it with kid gloves.

That Mandarin Candy looks awesome!


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

i got the nr 2000 and rp both are digital 2's. great guns! i use the nr 2000 for base and rp for clear.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

let me know how you like the iwata barth i bet you fall in love with it the first time you spray it


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 6 2006, 08:27 PM~4792043
> *i never said you can't paint...i'm thinking you do cause you looking at one of the best guns if not the best on the market..we got a harbor freight gun at the shop and, once you use the SATA..its going to make a HUGE diffrence in the outcome of your work...ITS LIKE MAJIC   the harbor freight gun is good for flake..thats what we use it for...don't take it wrong but the  comment I made is for the person i was waiting for to say that the gun is not all that.. my bad if you took it wrong :biggrin:  but for base it works good but i would use a gun with that quality for clears and kandys only....what are you looking at paying for it? i might be able to get it cheaper for you..
> *


  ...I'm looking at about $450 for the regular Sata (non digital) I've sprayed Iwata, Binks and Sata guns before, but they were all the high pressure ones with the pot on the bottom from back in the day. I gotta admit, my favorite one was the Iwata. I think I've only sprayed with a Binks HVLP and didn't really care for it. I'm just looking for a good gun for my own, I've always borrowed guns to shoot base and clear. The only one gun I currently own is a primer gun from Harbor Freight. I was also looking at the Devilbiss (SP?) for flakes and maybe base coats because they have a 3 piece kit that comes with a 2.2 mm tip and 2 other smaller ones. I tried spraying flakes with a 1.3 (or it could have been 1.4) tip and it was kinda hard when you shoot a lot of flakes, the gun kept on getting clogged. :angry: Let me know if you can do better than $450 on the Sata RP. Oh and no offense taken on what you said, I just thought you were trying to drop some clues since I was asking for the best gun out there. I just want to buy a kick ass gun and be happy with it, cause like I said, I paint, but up until now I've just been doing it on the side with a borrowed gun. I want my own now and maybe think about making some money for my work (no more freebies for the homies :biggrin: )


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

if you are looking for something like the NR2000 try the Iwata LPH 400. Its getting popular. See if you can find someone who can let you spray with it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 7 2006, 09:46 AM~4794154
> * ...I'm looking at about $450 for the regular Sata (non digital) I've sprayed Iwata, Binks and Sata guns before, but they were all the high pressure ones with the pot on the bottom from back in the day. I gotta admit, my favorite one was the Iwata. I think I've only sprayed with a Binks HVLP and didn't really care for it. I'm just looking for a good gun for my own, I've always borrowed guns to shoot base and clear. The only one gun I currently own is a primer gun from Harbor Freight. I was also looking at the Devilbiss (SP?) for flakes and maybe base coats because they have a 3 piece kit that comes with a 2.2 mm tip and 2 other smaller ones. I tried spraying flakes with a 1.3 (or it could have been 1.4) tip and it was kinda hard when you shoot a lot of flakes, the gun kept on getting clogged.  :angry:  Let me know if you can do better than $450 on the Sata RP. Oh and no offense taken on what you said, I just thought you were trying to drop some clues since I was asking for the best gun out there. I just want to buy a kick ass gun and be happy with it, cause like I said, I paint, but up until now I've just been doing it on the side with a borrowed gun. I want my own now and maybe think about making some money for my work (no more freebies for the homies  :biggrin: )
> *



sata 2000 is $325 last years model with the green finish same gun....and the RP digital is $450 i can get the non digital but price is like $30 diffrence


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

What tip size is good for this gun, cause I heard its like a cannon


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

i use a 1.3 with mine


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

1.4,and i've had no troubles with CLEAR,i'm going to order a 1.3 and see if there's a difference cause they are a cannon.And yes they are the best clear gun,I've tried the iawata in class,and my RP lays down clear smoother.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

holy shit anyone use the new 1.2 tip to spray clear???????? :0 :0 


i don't own this gun just noticed it has a 1.2 tip available


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

i have used the rp with 1.2 to spray some waterbased i liked it


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I just received my digital sata rp, and man what a gun, extremely well made, I cant beleive I finally got it, ill be sleeping with it tonight LOL :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Just picked up the sata mini jet with the 1.2 tip,sweet little gun for graphics and doing bikes etc.Almost as much as a full size though!!!lol


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

you shoulda got the mini with the 1.0 tip  ive used it for some jam work and it lays so nice


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Got it in a kit,with an airbrush,satajet as well,chip foose edition!lol (I hate that fucker),the warehouse here couldn't get rid of it cause it had his name on it!!haha
Told them i'd give them $50 more if they sanded his name off the handle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 13 2006, 10:08 PM~4842792
> *Just picked up the sata mini jet with the 1.2 tip,sweet little gun for graphics and doing bikes etc.Almost as much as a full size though!!!lol
> *



I just got a couple of them. One with a 1.0 and one with a 1.2. I actually traded in a brand new Sata RPII digital that I still had brand new in the box. I just needed something to spray engines and Pesco's with, Im not gonna do an all over paint job.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2006, 08:07 AM~4845386
> *I just got a couple of them. One with a 1.0 and one with a 1.2. I actually traded in a brand new Sata RPII digital that I still had brand new in the box. I just needed something to spray engines and Pesco's with, Im not gonna do an all over paint job.
> *


Dayum! I want one of them mini ones as well for door jambs and detail work. :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2006, 10:07 AM~4845386
> *I just got a couple of them. One with a 1.0 and one with a 1.2. I actually traded in a brand new Sata RPII digital that I still had brand new in the box. I just needed something to spray engines and Pesco's with, Im not gonna do an all over paint job.
> *



we have those at the shop and uses them to candy motorcycles and so on..there small bad ass guns...they work good on blend jobs belive it or not...don't let there size fool you..  i used it to paint motor also..they give you the perfect amount of material to hit the cracks and so on with out getting drips and dark spots with candy!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

try toolparadise.com thay pretty much got the best prices


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 7 2006, 08:21 PM~4798601
> *1.4,and i've had no troubles with CLEAR,i'm going to order a 1.3 and see if there's a difference cause they are a cannon.And yes they are the best clear gun,I've tried the iawata in class,and my RP lays down clear smoother.
> *



would you buy one that is on ebay? 
I am looking at different guns but is there a sata model that would be good for base as well as clear too?


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i bought a sata rp digital2 off ebay brand new in box for $300 got very lucky he didnt have it worded very good just said sata new in box 1.4 tip and the way the pic was i thought it said digital2 but this guy wouldnt answer any email long story short paid for it and when i got it sure enough brand new digital2 model


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

I got both of my mini-jet 4's for under $375.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Feb 16 2006, 10:01 PM~4864283
> *i bought a sata rp digital2 off ebay brand new in box for $300 got very lucky he didnt have it worded very good just said sata new in box 1.4 tip and the way the pic was i thought it said digital2 but this guy wouldnt answer any email long story short paid for it and when i got it sure enough brand new digital2 model
> *



thats tight.


----------

